# A daily exercise anyone can do.....



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2020)

I've always believed that good posture would save us all a lot of pain and discomfort.

This One Exercise Will Improve Your Life Forever! Including Physical Appearance, Health, & Career





 via @YouTube


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you Ceege Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 8, 2020)

Yup...The "W" exercise is Very Helpful.  A few years ago, I tore a rotator cuff in my shoulder, and this was one of the exercises that the doctor recommended.  I do a few every morning before I get out of bed, and anytime I'm sitting in front of the TV or computer for any length of time.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2020)

Due to a shoulder injury 23 years ago, my right arm can't make the W.  I do the best I can.  My posture has gotten very bad lately.  When I'm tired, I catch myself when my upper half starts being parallel with the floor!  I immediately start stretching to ease it.


----------



## Jules (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you, Ceege.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow!  Instantly feels good!  Love this!
I also sit on the  floor and get up without using my hands.  
Thanks for posting this!  I'm going to do this everyday!


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2020)

When I was a young teenager, one of my uncles gave me a lecture about good posture when he saw me sitting and slumped to one side.  He said that I should always sit up straight to avoid any pressure all on one side.  And, when standing, don't lean to one side but stand up straight with equal weight on both feet.  When I had a job that required a lot of standing, I took his advice.  While others were complaining about sore legs and hips, I felt pretty good.  Worked for me.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  Instantly feels good!  Love this!
> I also sit on the  floor and get up without using my hands.
> Thanks for posting this!  I'm going to do this everyday!


I like that idea.  One of our fears is ending up on the floor and not being able to get up.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 8, 2020)

Ceege said:


> When I was a young teenager, one of my uncles gave me a lecture about good posture when he saw me sitting and slumped to one side.  He said that I should always sit up straight to avoid any pressure all on one side.  And, when standing, don't lean to one side but stand up straight with equal weight on both feet.  When I had a job that required a lot of standing, I took his advice.  While others were complaining about sore legs and hips, I felt pretty good.  Worked for me.


Haha!  I remember as a little girl, I'd just seen a Robert Mitchem, Jane Russell movie and told my Mom when i grow up i want to be just like Jane Russell.  i remember she said, "Well, you better stand up straight and put your shoulders back then!"  hahaha!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

I've been doing this exercise several times a day since seeing this thread.  Thank you for taking the time to post it, @Ceege!


----------



## Ceege (Oct 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've been doing this exercise several times a day since seeing this thread.  Thank you for taking the time to post it, @Ceege!


I so glad it's helps.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've been doing this exercise several times a day since seeing this thread.  Thank you for taking the time to post it, @Ceege!


Ever since I stopped walking 10,000 steps a day or more, my weight stopped and I gained.  Is exercise Essential?


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2020)

Tried it - man, my shoulders hurt!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 3, 2020)

Love this.
I do something similar in physical therapy for my shoulder.
I also do it w/the pulleys, or resistance bands.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jules (Nov 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> Tried it - man, my shoulders hurt!


I woke up with locked up mid back and shoulders.


----------



## Devi (Nov 3, 2020)

I tried it, but didn't hold it very long -- so it helped my posture without putting my back out or making me sore. Very nice -- thanks!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Ever since I stopped walking 10,000 steps a day or more, my weight stopped and I gained.  Is exercise Essential?


Exercise is probably essential to good health for lots of reasons.  

That said, it doesn't seem to have much of an effect on my own weight. I control that via diet - sweets and simple carbs are my enemy. A small stack of pancakes every day would make me gain five pounds in a week, no kidding.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  Instantly feels good!  Love this!
> I also sit on the  floor and get up without using my hands.
> Thanks for posting this!  I'm going to do this everyday!


I used to be able to do that Gaer, but no more.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

Jules said:


> I woke up with locked up mid back and shoulders.


I don't think you are supposed to do it to the point of pulling muscles, Jules.  Gently, at first please.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Exercise is probably essential to good health for lots of reasons.
> 
> That said, it doesn't seem to have much of an effect on my own weight. I control that via diet - sweets and simple carbs are my enemy. A small stack of pancakes every day would make me gain five pounds in a week, no kidding.


Have you tried the pancakes made out of banana and and 2 eggs?  Not bad and it is good.  I also tried making a cake with a cake mix and 12 oz of diet soda.  Also good.  My downfall is bread, biscuits, cakes, cookies, garlic bread, etc.  But, I gave all that up and sugar and had cauliflower rice, cauliflower pizza, and did the change in stuff for about 7 months and lost 25 lbs.


----------



## Jules (Nov 4, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I don't think you are supposed to do it to the point of pulling muscles, Jules.  Gently, at first please.


I was gentle.  I think this is part of another problem that I’ve had to deal with in the past.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Have you tried the pancakes made out of banana and and 2 eggs?  Not bad and it is good.  I also tried making a cake with a cake mix and 12 oz of diet soda.  Also good. * My downfall is bread, biscuits, cakes, cookies, garlic bread, etc.  *But, I gave all that up and sugar and had cauliflower rice, cauliflower pizza, and did the change in stuff for about 7 months and lost 25 lbs.


I've learned to be very disciplined about how much I eat of everything bolded above.  I make pizza and keep my pizza stocked with it, but only eat it once a week at most.  I have two cookies per day these days.  Period.  No bread.  

Most days I eat a lot of veggies, some fruit, some beans and legumes, maybe some PB or hummus on rice cakes, perhaps a little brown rice, the aforementioned two cookies, and that's about it. My weight stays where I want it and my body feels good.

Before you get too impressed with my saint-like discipline, three days ago I hit Costco Business Center and increased my all purpose and bread flour stashes to 50 lbs each, sugar to 40 lbs, butter to 18 lbs, eggs to 48, at least 10 lbs of nuts, 15 lbs of mozzarella, 5 lbs of provolone, 2 lbs of aged Parmesan reggiano, not to mention all the other ingredients necessary to get me started on Pizza/cookie season.

Most of what I make gets given away, but more than a little manages to find its way into my stomach.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've been doing this exercise several times a day since seeing this thread.  Thank you for taking the time to post it, @Ceege!



I've added it to my shoulder exercises as well and it feels great!


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you, Ceege. I can feel the difference already.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I used to be able to do that Gaer, but no more.


it's kinda like getting up with snow skies strapped to your feet, isn't it?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2020)

I could do a lot of that stuff and enjoyed it, but alas no can do today.  I loved the fluid motion of rising up to my full height unassisted from sitting on the floor cross legged.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've learned to be very disciplined about how much I eat of everything bolded above.  I make pizza and keep my pizza stocked with it, but only eat it once a week at most.  I have two cookies per day these days.  Period.  No bread.
> 
> Most days I eat a lot of veggies, some fruit, some beans and legumes, maybe some PB or hummus on rice cakes, perhaps a little brown rice, the aforementioned two cookies, and that's about it. My weight stays where I want it and my body feels good.
> 
> ...


Wow!  I went off all those goodies, and lost 25 pounds!  But, you can't beat biscuits, pretzels, cookies, cakes, etc.  I went off that diet, and eat sensibly and have gained some back.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Wow! * I went off all those goodies, and lost 25 pounds*!  But, you can't beat biscuits, pretzels, cookies, cakes, etc.  I went off that diet, and eat sensibly and have gained some back.


Exactly. As I said, it's how I keep my weight in check and my BMI at 22.


----------



## Bob1950 (Nov 7, 2020)

I try to do my exercises at least 5 days/week.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for posting this. Such a simple thing and so easy to do. I did a dozen or so and instantly I feel better. My mood has improved and I feel less hunched over from sitting in front of the screen for hours a day.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 1, 2021)

I hope y'all don't mind me adding a little humor to your thread...


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

When I started reading this, @Hapiguy, my first thought was, Wait... I need to buy ten pounds of potatoes???  
You got me.  This was a good one!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> When I started reading this, @Hapiguy, my first thought was, Wait... I need to buy ten pounds of potatoes???
> You got me.  This was a good one!


That's priceless !  Thank you for sharing


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 1, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Wow!  I went off all those goodies, and lost 25 pounds!  But, you can't beat biscuits, pretzels, cookies, cakes, etc.  I went off that diet, and eat sensibly and have gained some back.


No bread, hey!  I was on weight watchers and I miss having dessert, so I found a way to make the mug cake for only one point and the icing is sugar free whipped topping with one ounce sugar free pudding mix in it.  Love it and it is allowed.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  Instantly feels good!  Love this!
> I also sit on the  floor and get up without using my hands.
> Thanks for posting this!  I'm going to do this everyday!


What a show off!!!!! .  You can get up...off the floor....without using-your-hands.   Seriously!

IF, for some unknown reason I am on the floor in the first place, (what? Did I faint? What am I doing down here????) I would require a foot stool, then a very sturdy chair, and possibly a very sturdy human or two to get me back up. 
I shall, however, attempt the W


----------



## Gaer (Feb 1, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> What a show off!!!!! .  You can get up...off the floor....without using-your-hands.   Seriously!
> 
> IF, for some unknown reason I am on the floor in the first place, (what? Did I faint? What am I doing down here????) I would require a foot stool, then a very sturdy chair, and possibly a very sturdy human or two to get me back up.
> I shall, however, attempt the W


YOU NUT!!!   hahahaha!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 6, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> No bread, hey!  I was on weight watchers and I miss having dessert, so I found a way to make the mug cake for only one point and the icing is sugar free whipped topping with one ounce sugar free pudding mix in it.  Love it and it is allowed.


I now resort to eating fruits, vegies, and nuts and seeds, meat, tuna, little bread: all less than 1200 calories a day.  Back to losing weight!  Eat right, exercise and manage your health!  Love it.  I love being inventive with recipes using allowable foods.  Watching those cooking shows helps!


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2021)

While a lot of this is funny spare a thought for those of us like me who through no fault of their own cannot 
and dare not even attempt the 'W' exercise due to spinal spondylitis or any spinal disability
Spondylitis causes the vertebrae to fuse and in my case my ribs are involved so I find breathing increasingly difficult


----------



## izzy (Feb 6, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  Instantly feels good!  Love this!
> I also sit on the  floor and get up without using my hands.
> Thanks for posting this!  I'm going to do this everyday!


If I tried this don't think I would ever get up again!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 6, 2021)

izzy said:


> If I tried this don't think I would ever get up again!


Another thing you can try to do is put on leggings (or whatever) in the morning without leaning on anything or hanging on to anything.
Use your own balance.  I don't know, of course, but I think it would be good for us as we age.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

FastTrax said:


>



Okay folks...I had to try it.  These results just in...tada...

I couldn't stand up with the three step rule...so I cheated and aced it by standing up with two and a half steps.  

I say that's close-e-nuf !


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Okay folks...I had to try it.  These results just in...tada...
> 
> I couldn't stand up with the three step rule...so I cheated and aced it by standing up with two and a half steps.
> 
> I say that's close-e-nuf !



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I received my BS from Wikipedia U and my MS from Youtube U and my PHD from Youtube comments, lol.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2021)

The men take longer steps so their centre of gravity alters
So when men bend over with their head on the wall and try to 
pick up the chair and stand up they can't
because they are leaning too far forward


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> The men take longer steps so their centre of gravity alters
> So when men bend over with their head on the wall and try to
> pick up the chair and stand up they can't
> because they are leaning too far forward



Ummm okay peramangkelder but I tried it again using smaller steps and nada. Of course the Stinker did it then looked at me and said see grandpa it's easy. And here you womenfolk have us menfolk believing you are the weaker sex.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 6, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> While a lot of this is funny spare a thought for those of us like me who through no fault of their own cannot
> and dare not even attempt the 'W' exercise due to spinal spondylitis or any spinal disability
> Spondylitis causes the vertebrae to fuse and in my case my ribs are involved so I find breathing increasingly difficult


Me too w/the spinal thing.
But, I'm pretty mobile.

Altho, it takes a lot of thought trying to get up off the floor.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Ummm okay peramangkelder but I tried it again using smaller steps and nada. Of course the Stinker did it then looked at me and said see grandpa it's easy. And here you womenfolk have us menfolk believing you are the weaker sex.


@FastTrax I just watched the video and the 2 guys were leaning too far forward
I don't think my back would allow me to get into or out of that position anyway


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @FastTrax I just watched the video and the 2 guys were leaning too far forward
> I don't think my back would allow me to get into or out of that position anyway



Lolol. My broke back won't allow me to do anything that requires anything more then to lay around the house and have my loving and loyal grandchild do anything and everything for grandpa while I sleep my life away. The only thing she said she won't do is push the buttons on my TV remote while I lay around on the sofa but I'm working out an angle for that singular act of disloyalty.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 7, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Lolol. My broke back won't allow me to do anything that requires anything more then to lay around the house and have my loving and loyal grandchild do anything and everything for grandpa while I sleep my life away. The only thing she said she won't do is push the buttons on my TV remote while I lay around on the sofa but I'm working out an angle for that singular act of disloyalty.


Sounds like a smart girl to me @FastTrax


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> Sounds like a smart girl to me @FastTrax



Yes peramangkelter like all you womenfolk she is a smart one, smart of brain and at times very smart of mouth but she and I know who the real boss is. HER!!!!!!! Lololol.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 7, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Yes peramangkelter like all you womenfolk she is a smart one, smart of brain and at times very smart of mouth but she and I know who the real boss is. HER!!!!!!! Lololol.


----------



## Youngatheart (Feb 10, 2021)

Similar exercises and more...


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 19, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> While a lot of this is funny spare a thought for those of us like me who through no fault of their own cannot
> and dare not even attempt the 'W' exercise due to spinal spondylitis or any spinal disability
> Spondylitis causes the vertebrae to fuse and in my case my ribs are involved so I find breathing increasingly difficult


Well, I don't get down on the floor anymore, so I just walk and try to get in a few "laps".  But, I would suggest just do the exercises you can do and are comfortable doing.  I was getting in 10,000 steps a day and eating right, but not losing any weight.  So, now I am just eating right and not getting in 10,000 steps a day.  Just living right, eating right.  Guess what, I lost 11 lbs. !


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, I don't get down on the floor anymore, so I just walk and try to get in a few "laps".  But, I would suggest just do the exercises you can do and are comfortable doing.  I was getting in 10,000 steps a day and eating right, but not losing any weight.  So, now I am just eating right and not getting in 10,000 steps a day.  Just living right, eating right.  Guess what, I lost 11 lbs. !


FC, I agree.  We all need to do what we can to stay in shape.  Exercise NEVER helped me lose weight.  Sure it's improved my health, stamina and strength, but budge the needle on the scale?  Nope.  

I'd been a healthy weight nearly all my life, but taking anti-depressants to control severe panic attacks during menopause caused me to gain nearly 20 lbs.  The weight stuck even after I weaned myself from the meds (which took two years, but that's another story). 

Seven years ago, after watching a few health and animal cruelty movies, DH & I chose to give up meat and dairy. To my astonishment those 20 lbs. fell off in less than a year. Haven't put any back on. If I gain two pounds I adjust my food intake so I can drop them immediately.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> FC, I agree.  We all need to do what we can to stay in shape.  Exercise NEVER helped me lose weight.  Sure it's improved my health, stamina and strength, but budge the needle on the scale?  Nope.
> 
> I'd been a healthy weight nearly all my life, but taking anti-depressants to control severe panic attacks during menopause caused me to gain nearly 20 lbs.  The weight stuck even after I weaned myself from the meds (which took two years, but that's another story).
> 
> Seven years ago, after watching a few health and animal cruelty movies, DH & I chose to give up meat and dairy. To my astonishment those 20 lbs. fell off in less than a year. Haven't put any back on. If I gain two pounds I adjust my food intake so I can drop them immediately.


I do love my mug cake every night, made with SF any kind of cake mixed with white cake mix.  It is a 3-2-1 mug cake and I mix a SF pudding and put it on top of my cake.  I still enjoy some SF Candy, and carb free stuff.  I do go off this once in awhile.  Got to live!


----------

